# Pickup foot hangs on switch



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried out my new GP30 today, with the intent of comparing its speed with a SD45.  Each time the GP30 went over a switch from the direction shown in the picture, the pickup feet on the right side of the loco would hang on the switch at the point shown, causing a derail.    The switch is LGB16000.  Visual examination of the pickups does not show anything that should cause the hangup.



Are there any suggestions about the cause or cure for the hang ups.  The loco has traction tires.  If the pickups were removed, would the loco still pick up power from the track sufficiently to run smoothly?

Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Jim C.    I had the same problems with my GP-9.  so I turned my Eng.  around and ran it backwards in same direction as before.  It didn't  hang up going in the other direction.. So I took a look at the slider and found mine was bent up a little and not straight 90 degs or like a " L shape" 
I bent  that slider down a little so the slider would touch the out side of the slider to the rail.  And wouldn't fall in to the frogs wheel flange grove ( I call a ditch..laf.)   
  Now it doesn't derail anymore .. I also ck'ed my other USA Eng's. and they seem to be ok.. Just had problems with that GP-9 going  in forward  direction.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Any way......... just an ideal.  I only have two LGB sw.  on my layout. rest are Aristo sw.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifNoel*


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Noel's suggestion is correct. Remove the sliders and reform them to 90 degrees or replace them with LGB sliders. I had the same problem with my GP30's.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

 I had the same problem with my GP 30 and 38. I removed them and the engine ran just fine with out them.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

USA sliders will do this occasionaly. If you can find them, switch to LGB sliders. 
Otherwise try to straighten out your slider, or make then narrower with a grinding tool, and/or bend the end tabs de[ending on how the slider hits at the frog.


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had that problem as well as shorting out as it goes across the turnout.  I just removed the sliders and all was ok.  Still have decent electrical pickup even with the traction tire.  Besides, it's not all that hard to change out the wheel with the tire on it to give you the extra contact.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

A set of LGB sliders are ordered to replace the narrower USA sliders.  

The motor blocks were removed, the wires taped, and a set of SanVal BB axles were installed.  The loco is now a dummy.  At some point in the future, the loco may be returned to stock.  The reason for the motor removal is that the GP30 runs about 5/4 [25% faster] than the SD45s it will be MUd with.  I may put in MU wiires, and a DPDT switch for track/battery power feed to the lights [and the motors if reinstalled].

Thank you for all the great advice.  This is an example of why MLS is a great place.

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim looks like you got the problem solved no matter what.  Later RJD


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

My GP-7 sliders were shorting out on my wide radius switches so, as shown to me by some well known USA and Aristo guys, I grabbed my needle nose pliers and yanked them off. All was fine after that. 

-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Then swap the traction tires for solid wheels, you will get your power pickup back, and while you cannot pull quite as much, you potential for the dreaded "spinning wheels" where the axle spins in the gear houseing, is less, i.e. less likely to break. 

Regards, Greg


----------

